# One day in Vancouver?



## cwbill1 (May 1, 2007)

We are flying into Barrington Washington trip on a Friday morning at the end of June.  We will be crossing over to Vancouver Island on Saturday morning.  I am looking to plan the rest of the day on Friday in the Vancouver area.  Any input from people would be a big benefit.    Thanks for the help


----------



## ricoba (May 1, 2007)

Well first off, you will be flying into Bremerton, WA! 

Give yourself an hour and a half or so to drive up to downtown Vancouver.

In a day you could:

--Explore downtown and Robson Street.

--Visit the Queen Elizabeth Gardens

--Take the Grouse Mountain Skyride

--Visit Lynn Canyon and cross over the swinging suspension bridge (You could also do Capilano Bridge, but you have to pay for that, Lynn Canyon is free)

There's lots to see and do for a day in Vancouver.

Are you taking the BC Ferry out of Tswassen to Swartz Bay (Victoria) or the ferry from Horseshoe Bay to Nainimo?  If so, I suggest you make a reservation .
Enjoy!


----------



## Bill4728 (May 1, 2007)

cwbill1 said:


> We are flying into Barrington Washington trip on a Friday morning at the end of June.  We will be crossing over to Vancouver Island on Saturday morning.  I am looking to plan the rest of the day on Friday in the Vancouver area.  Any input from people would be a big benefit.    Thanks for the help



You aren't flying into Barrington or Bremerton. So, where are you flying into? If you're flying the super low fare airline "Skybus" they fly into Bellingham. 

If Bellingham, you're 30 minutes to the border and 30 more to downtown Vancouver.

There are many nice things to do in Vancouver but if only there for an afternoon, I choose either Stanley Park or Grandville Island.


----------



## aptiva (May 1, 2007)

The best way of seeing anywhere, wherever you go is to take a city tour.
Fills in the lay of the land, in short order.


----------



## ricoba (May 1, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> You aren't flying into Barrington or Bremerton. So, where are you flying into? If you're flying the super low fare airline "Skybus" they fly into Bellingham.



OOPS    My Bad....I thought Bellingham and for some reason typed Bremerton!

I would still give time at the border and downtown Vancouver is a bit more than 30 minutes from the Blaine crossing.


----------



## Debbie0329 (May 1, 2007)

Try the on - off trolley tour - that way you can get off in Stanley Park and back on to Granville Island - you'll see alot this way and you only have to get off if you want to....

Deb


----------



## glenn1000 (May 2, 2007)

Debbie0329 said:


> Try the on - off trolley tour - that way you can get off in Stanley Park and back on to Granville Island - you'll see alot this way and you only have to get off if you want to....
> 
> Deb



Stanely Park, Granville Island (we saw an evening comedy show there once) and Gas Town will make for a nice day in Vanvouver. Sometimes we spend a day there before going to Pacific Shores on Vancouver Island.


----------



## cwbill1 (May 8, 2007)

I am flying into Bellingham on Skybus.  Hopefully that won't be to much of an adventure, but the savings were great.  Again thanks to all for your input.  I will do some research on the suggestions.  I am really looking forward to this trip.  It should be a great time.


----------



## BevL (May 8, 2007)

If you want to see "lots", I'd do some kind of tour.

If you want to hit a few highpoints, I'd focus Stanley Park, particularly English Bay, maybe wander down Robson Street for a bit of shopping, etc.

And definitely make sure you have reservations for a Saturday ferry sailing during the summer.


----------

